# cartoon bruce buffer sig



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

got a lil board and made a background n then decided i wanted to put something onto it so i chose a cartoon buffer, not sure if its the right thing for that sorta background though

if anyone wants it there welcome to have it


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

cool...i like it


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers steph


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Looks good. The little bit of grey in the background makes it look like you put the cartoon in their first lol. So nice job.


----------

